# NeverSummer Coors snowboard



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Coors.com is selling a Brand new NeverSummer Coors snowboard for 
$183 shipped. (US money). Not sure id the link will take you right there since you need to say your 21. If not click on the "SNOW" link on top of the page.

Coors. The Legend Since 1873.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

They do that every year. It's Never Summer's cheapest board, and you inevitably see hordes of people selling them on Ebay after the season. Some of them are even stupid enough to think they have something valuable and ask insane prices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Well for alot of people on here it would make a good first of maybe a good rail board. probably way better then a liquid or a lamar and still cheaper. Cover it in stickers.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

wonder if its reverse camber


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

It'd be nice for a decoration above or near the bar. I dont think i'd ever ride it, i'd try to keep het clean and more a piece of art then anything. 183 including shipping and handling isnt bad either


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

I actually emailed Never Summer a couple years ago. Their Coors Promo board is the same as Last years System, except it doesn't have carbon in the tip or tail. Other than that, identical board. The system was a lot like the SL, only it had less carbon, and all around cheaper materials to meet a price point.

The coors board isn't reverse camber. Great board for $183, even though it is about $20 more this year.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

lovebaby2012 said:


> The payment we accept paypal ,Western Union and money gram.
> we offer the following products with low price:
> 1). Famous brand sport shoes series:NIKE jordan1-24/AF1/Air max/Air shox
> 2).jerseys/hoodies/t-shirts/shirts/jean...
> ...


Eat dogshit and die.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

shit. for $180 shipped... I've been looking for a cheap board that's more freestyle than my Legacy.

but sht, "allow 6-8 weeks for shipping". That puts me in to march. And there's no snow left here in March.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

david_z said:


> shit. for $180 shipped... I've been looking for a cheap board that's more freestyle than my Legacy.
> 
> but sht, "allow 6-8 weeks for shipping". That puts me in to march. And there's no snow left here in March.


But with the way the weather is not just in the US but world wide it could possibly last till april even


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i've ridden in april in Michigan exactly once, on April 1 a few years ago. lift tickets were $20. slopes were about 40% open and i kid you not, my friend Adam and I were the only people on the mountain. It was kind of sad, but I just wanted to say I'd ridden in April.

If the slopes near me are open past St. Patrick's day, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought one last year, and it came in about 2 weeks. I can't guarantee that it will be the same this year, but you get the idea.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah like most things they tell you 6-8 weeks just in case...

Do you ride it or just use as decoration (as some others have suggested)? If you ride it, how's it handle?


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

so i emailed never summer just to verify that it didn't have RC tech and they said that it does NOT have it. this is part of what was said in the email. 

"any of our promotional boards do not contain the RC technology and arent made with the high end materials used on our Never Summer boards. So when purchasing a promotional board you arent getting a real never summer board."


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

It's still a stripped down system. It's shit. I have one and rode it last year for a few days. I'll sell mine for $150 shipped OBO right now!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

absoludicrous said:


> "When purchasing a promotional board you arent getting a real never summer board."


I knew it wasn't R/C but I think this settles it. 

I'll keep looking on eBay. maybe board #2 for me isn't going to NS this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Too bad it's only available in 160  I f-king love Coors, even if the board isn't great it'd be fun to take out in shit conditions.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

david_z said:


> yeah like most things they tell you 6-8 weeks just in case...
> 
> Do you ride it or just use as decoration (as some others have suggested)? If you ride it, how's it handle?



Decoration. I used to have a System 161 that is the exact same board, only with carbon in the tip and tail, and it was a good board. Not quite as solid as the SL, but it rode quite similar.

Consider the coors board to be basically a non-rockered SL, with much less pop, and watered down materials.

Still a good board, and a great deal for the money.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

chicagoblue said:


> Too bad it's only available in 160  I f-king love Coors, even if the board isn't great it'd be fun to take out in shit conditions.


It's stamped 160 but it's not. More like 157ish...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

FLuiD said:


> It's stamped 160 but it's not. More like 157ish...


Interesting. I'm 5'6 and probably more in the 152 range though


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> It's stamped 160 but it's not. More like 157ish...


It's a 160. I have a 161 system, and a 161 SL-R and it's only a hair shorter. It's much longer than my 156 Capita. I have last years though, but I would have to imagine it's the same.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

It's about a cunt hair longer then my GNU CHB in a 156 and definitely shorter then my DWD Kwon 159. Never Summer's sizing seems a little different then some other manufacturers. Stand a 155 Evo next to a 156 Capita FK or camber and you'll see. It's not the same board as the System and definitely not 160cm. I am also willing to bet that the QC isn't there and there are some variations. I have a co-worker that has the exact same top/bottom as my coors board of the same year but the inserts are in a different spot then mine!


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

I measured my Never summer's when I got home. Keep in mind NS's are 'shorter' by about a cm or two compared to the average board if you simply stand them next to each other. Boards are measured before they are pressed into shape. So to measure the exact length of a board, you use a soft tape, including the curves in the measurement. NS's tip and tail have a lot of curve, so they seem shorter if stood upright.

My 161 SLR came out at 161cm, My 169 Titan came out at 169cm, and my 160 Coors board came out at 158.

Fluid, you were definitely right, 2cm shorter than advertised. Good thing my Coors board is just hung on the wall.


----------

